# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  تأملات قانونية  في الحضانة و الولاية

## اشرف سعد الدين

يثبت على الطفل منذ ولادته ثلاث ولايات :

الولاية الأولى ولاية التربية ، و هي الحضانة ،  و الولاية الثانية هي الولاية على نفسه و صيانته ، و هذه تثبت على الطفل بعد تجاوز سن الحضانة إلى بلوغه غيرمفسد ، كما تثبت على المجنون و المعتوه و على البكر من النساء ،  والثيب إن كانت غير مأمونة على نفسها ،  و الولاية الثالثة الولاية على ماله إن كان له مال ، و تثبت على الصغارو المجانين و المعاتيه و السفهاء و ذوي الغفلة و الضعفاء ، و هي درجات تختلف قوة و ضعفاً بحسب اختلاف حال المولى عليهم ( الإمام الشيخ / محمد أبوزهرة – الأحوال الشخصية – الطبعة الثالثة 1957 – ص 453 و ما بعدها ).


 	وعلى ذلك يبتدئ زمن حضانة النساء للصغير – الولاية الأولى - من حين الولادة  ( الإمام أبو زهرة – المرجع السابق ص 404 ، المستشار/ أشرف مصطفى كمال – موسوعة الأحوال الشخصية – الجزء الثالث –  ص 723 ) ،  أي أنها توجد ليس فقط بعد انفصام عرى الزوجية ، بالطلاق أو الوفاة ،  كما قد يفهم البعض ، و إنما هي تنشأ مع ولادة الصغير، و إن كانت في مرحلة الولادة في ظل الزوجين ، و في مرحلة الفراق في رعاية الأم ، أو من يحل محلها ممن حددهم القانون .

و الحضانة تعني ضم الصغير إلى من يعني بتربيته و الإشراف عليه في مدة معينة ، أو هي ولاية تربية الطفل في المدة التي لا يستغني فيها عن  النساء ممن لها الحق في تربيته شرعاً ، و على ذلك فإن لفظ الحضانة إنما يطلق على ثبوت يد الحاضنة من النساء طالما كان الصغيرفي هذه السن ـ فإن بلغ أقصى سن الحضانة كان للعاصب ضمه حيث ينحسرلفظ الحضانة عن يد العاصب على الصغيرفي الحالة الأخيرة ( الإمام أبو زهرة – المرجع السابق ص 404 ، المستشار/ مصطفى كمال – المرجع السابق ص 713 ).

فالحضانة إحدى صور الولاية على الصغر، لأن الصغر في ذاته عجز ، و العاجز لا يقوم بأمورنفسه ، و لا يستغني عن معونة غيره ، و من جميل تعريفات الحضانة ، تعريف الشافعية لها بأنها  "  حفظ من لا يستقل بأموره ، و تربيته بما يصلحه ، و يدفع عنه الضرر، بغسل جسده و ثيابه ، و دهنه و كحله ، و ربطه في المهد و تحريكه لينام " ،  و أجمل ما في هذا التعريف – كما قيل – ليس دقته ، وإنما عناصره التي تبرز فقه الإسلام في النظافة ، و حرص التشريع على تربية الروح و الجسد ، فالتحريك لينام لون من الملاعبة و ما يستدعيه من تسلية بدنية و جمالية و فنية ، بالحركة و المشي و الكلمة ( د/ محمد كمال الدين إمام – في منهجية التقنين – دراسة وثائقية و تأصيلية – ص 275 ).

" فالصبي من  حين ولادته إلى أن يصبح قادراً على تحمل أعباء معيشته يمر بمرحلتين من مراحل حياته ، و يحتاج في المرحلة الأولى لمن يعني بإصلاح بدنه و طعامه و لباسه ، بينما ينصرف احتياجه في المرحلة الثانية إلى من يقوم على تأديبه و تثقيفه ، و هذه العناية واجبة على والدي الصغير مادامت الزوجية قائمة بينهما ، فسينشأ الولد في أحضانهما معاً ، فإذا وقعت الفرقة بينهما فإن مصلحته تقتضي ضمه إلى من هو أقدرعلى العناية بأمره في كل طورمن أطوارحياته ، و المرأة أقدرعلى العناية بالصغيرفي طوره الأول ، فإذ بلغ السن التي يستغني فيها عن رعايتها و أصبح في حاجة إلى عناية الرجال و توجيهاتهم فإن مصلحته تقتضي ضمه إلى من يعني بتأديبه و تثقيفه ، و لهذا يمكن القول أن الحضانة نوعان ، حضانة النساء و حضانة الرجال " ( المستشار/ أشرف مصطفى كمال – موسوعة الأحوال الشخصية – الجزء الثالث – ص 714 ).

و قد ثبت وجوب الحضانة على النساء لأمرين :
  الأول : أن الطفل في ذلك الدورمن حياته يحتاج إلى رعايتهن ، فالصغار لما بهم من العجز عن النظر لأنفسهم و القيام بحوائجهم ، جعل الشرع ولاية ذلك إلى من هو أشفق عليهم ، فجعل حق التصرف إلى الآباء لقوة رأيهم مع الشفقة ، و التصرف يستدعي قوة الرأي ، و جعل حق الحضانة إلى الأمهات لرفقهن ، وذلك مع الشفقة ، و قدرتهن على ذلك بلزوم البيوت ، و الظاهرأن الأم أحن و أشفق من الأب على الولد ، فتتحمل في ذلك من المشقة ما لا يتحمله الأب ، و في تفويض ذلك إليها منفعة للولد .

ثانياً : لأن الآثارالصحيحة قد وردت بأن النساء أحق بالحضانة ، فإنه يروى أن امرأة جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و قالت : يا رسول الله ، هذا ابني ، كان بطني له وعاء ، و حجري له حواء ، و ثدي له سقاء ، و إن أباه طلقني ، و أراد أن ينزعه مني ، فقال رسول الله " أنت أحق به ما لم تتزوجي " ، و يروى أن عمربن الخطاب كان قد طلق امرأته من الأنصاربعد أن أعقب منها ولده عاصماً ، فرآه في الطريق و أخذه  فذهبت جدته أم أمه وراءه ، و تنازعا بين يدي أبي بكرالصديق ، فأعطاها إياه ، و قال لعمرالفاروق "  ريحها و مسها و مسحها و ريقها خير له من الشهد عندك " ( الإمام أبو زهرة – المرجع السابق – ص 404 ، 405 ).  

و تقول المحكمة الدستورية العليا في ذلك :
"  إن الحضانة – في أصل شرعتها – هي ولاية للتربية غايتها الاهتمام بالصغير و ضمان رعايته و القيام على شئونه في الفترة الأولى من حياته ، و الأصل فيها مصلحة الصغير، و هي تتحقق بأن تضمه الحاضنة – التي لها الحق في تربيته – إلى جناحها باعتبارها أحفظ عليه ، و أحرص على توجيهه و صيانته ، و لأن انتزاعه منها – وهي أشفق عليه و أوثق اتصالاً به ، و أكثرمعرفة بما يلزمه و أوفرصبراً – مظلمة للصغيرإبان الفترة الدقيقة التي لا يستقل فيها بأموره ، و التي لا يجوز خلالها أن يعهد به إلى غيرمؤتمن ، يأكل من نفقته ، و يطعمه نزراً ، أو ينظرإليه شزراً .... " ( حكمها الصادرفي الدعوى رقم 74 لسنة 17 قضائية " دستورية " – جلسة 1/3/1997 ).

مصلحة المحضون ما بين الحضانة و الولاية :

هذا ، و قد وصف المشرع الحضانة بأنها حق ، بقوله بصدرالمادة 20 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 و المعدل بالقانون رقم 4 لسنة 2005 "  ينتهي حق حضانة النساء ... "  ،  فهي حق للصغيرو حق للحاضنة و حق للأب ، و لذا قيل إن الحضانة تضم هذه الحقوق الثلاث التي يجب التوفيق بينها ، فإن لم يمكن ، يغلب فيها حق و مصلحة الصغيردائماً ، و على ذلك فإذا أسقطت الأم حقها فيها ، بقي حق الصغير، و هو الحق الذي يستلزم إجبار الأم على الحضانة إذا تعينت ، بألا يكون للصغيرذو رحم محرم غيرها ، كي لا يضيع حق الولد ، و كذا الأب يجبرعلى الحضانة أيضاً إذا رفضها شريطة ألا يكون للصغيرعاصب غيره ، بل إن المشرع أوجب على المحكمة أن تسترشد في أحكامها و قراراتها بمصالح الطفل الفضلى ، بما يعني وجوب اعتبارمصلحة الصغيرو تفضيلها بوجه عام ، و ليس فقط عند تعارض المصالح الثلاثة في الحضانة ( مصلحة الحاضنة و مصلحة المحضون و مصلحة الأب ) ، فقد نصت الفقرة الثانية من المادة العاشرة من قانون الأسرة رقم 10 لسنة 2004 على أن "  و تسترشد المحكمة في أحكامها و قراراتها بما تقتضيه مصالح الطفل الفضلى " ( المستشار/ مصطفى كمال – المرجع السابق ص 714 و ما بعدها ).


و من المقرر أن وجود الولد ، ذكراً كان أو أنثى ، في يد الحاضنة قبل بلوغ أقصى سن الحضانة لا يغل يد والدهما عنهما و لا يحد من ولايته الشرعية عليهما ، فإن عليه مراعاة أحوالهما و تدبيرأمورهما ، و ولايته عليهما كاملة ، و إنما يد الحاضنة للحفظ و التربية و لها القيام بالضروريات التي لا تحتمل التأخير، كالعلاج و الإلحاق بالمدارس بمراعاة إمكانات الأب ( المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 ) ، دون أن يخل بذلك ما ورد بقانون الطفل المعدل من إسناد ولاية العليم للحاضنة ، فذاك أمرمحل نظر و منتقد ، و هو على كل حال محل بحث أمام القضاء و لم يتم الفصل فيه بعد ،  و لا ينبغي بالتالي أن تكون العلاقة بين الحاضن – من النساء أو الرجال – و صاحب الولاية من الرجال علاقة الند بالند ، و مواجهة الغضب و الانفعال و السوء بمثله ، فذاك ما أنزل الله به من سلطان ، بل رفض الإسلام أن يكون أحدنا إمّعة ، إن أحسن الناس أحسن و إن أساءوا أساء ، و لكن إن أحسن أحسن و إن أساءوا تجنب إساءتهم ، و لتكن العلاقة قائمة على أداء كل منهما لواجباته ثم المطالبة بالحسنى بحقوقه ، دون أن تحركه أغراض غير مشروعة ، تنهدم بها الأسس المشتركة بينهما من الود و الاحترام المتبادل ، فالمؤمنون أخوة ، مثلهم في توادّهم و تعاطفهم كمثل الجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الأعضاء بالسهر، رعاية له ، و لازم ذلك ألا يُضار طرف بسبب الآخر ، و ألا يتعنت مع الآخرفي ضوابط حضانة الصغيرأو تربيته ، فحينئذ لن يهضم طرف حق الآخر، و يصبحوا عباداً لله إخوانا .


و يمكن أن نخلص من ذلك كله ، إلى  أن ولاية الحضانة التي للنساء و ولاية النفس التي للرجال متكاملان من حيث دورهما في رعاية الطفل ، سواء أثناء الزوجية أم بعد انتهائها ، فراقاً أم وفاة  ،  فالمدارفيهما مصلحة الصغير،  و ما تقتضيه تلك المصلحة ، و من هنا تتحدد مدة كل ولاية بما يناسب الغرض منها ،   والمصلحة و التربية و الرعاية الواجبة نحو المحضون لا تتغير أو تختلف – وما كان لها ذلك - بتغير أو تعاقب الحاضن ، فالأصل أنهم جميعاً  يبغون أن يهيّئوا للصغير من أمره  خيراً و رشداً ،  لا أن يتخذوا منه وسيلة لتحقيق مآرب لهم لا صلة لها بمصلحة الصغير، يكيد بعضهم لبعض ، متخذين من هوى النفس حكماً لهم ،  لتضحى حياة الصغير في ظلها عوجاً و أمتاً ،  و لذا فإن تحقيق مصلحة الصغير تفتقرإلى التزام  كل من الأب و الأم أو من يقوم مقامهما أن يمكّنَ كل منهما الآخر من أداء رسالته و أمانته التي حُمّلَ بها نحو الطفل  ، و ذلك في ظلال من الرحمة و العدل و اتباع منهج الشرع ، و الاحتكام إليه عند التنازع أو الخلاف ،  فهم مسئولون عن ذلك أمام الله تعالى في الدنيا و الآخرة ، إذ الكل راع و الكل مسئول عن رعيته ، كما أخبر الصادق المصدوق بذلك ، و الله سائلاً كل امرئ عما استرعاه هل أقام فيهم أمر الله أم ضيع ؟ ،   و إنما سوء خلق الوالدين و من يقوم مقامهما  و ما يعتري دينهما من النقص – أياً كانت أسباب ذلك – هو من أشد ما يخلق الشحناء بينهما – لا سيما بعد الفراق – و يعوق تعاونهما على البر و التقوى ، ذلك أنه إما إمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ، فالطلاق أو الوفاة أمر محتمل ، و لا ينبغي أن يكون وقوعه مدعاة للعداوة و البغضاء ، و أن يتربص كل طرف بالآخر،  و هو ما ينشأ عنه تلك الآثارالوخيمة التي تحيق بأطفألنا و أفراد مجتمعنا  ، فإذا كان الزواج ميثاقاً غليظاً كما ورد في القرآن ، و شرع في الأصل ليكون مؤبداً و يستمرصالحاً ، و كانت العلاقة الشخصية بين الزوجين هي الصلة التي تجعل الحياة الزوجية صالحة فيبقى الزواج بها ، و من أجل ذلك حرص الشارع سبحانه على بقاء المودة و حث على حسن العشرة ، إلا أنه عندما تحل الكراهية محل المودة و الرحمة ، و يشتد الشقاق و يصعب الوفاق ، فقد رخص سبحانه و تعالى في الطلاق ، فالطلاق شرع رحمة من الله بعباده ،  و هوضرورة حينئذ لابد منها ، و لكنه حين يقع ، فقد جعله الشرع خروجاً من الضرار إلى علاقة الإخوان الأبرار، فلماذا نجعل منه سبباً للعداء و الخصام و الإضرار؟؟؟؟  ،  لكن يبدو أن كثيراً منا ليس لديهم تلك الثقافة الرشيدة المنضبطة ، و من هنا صح القول بأن العيب ليس في النصوص بالضرورة ، و إنما العيب فينا و ما نكتسبه من السوء في معاملة بعضنا البعض ، فحتى في ظل النصوص المحققة لمصالح الأفراد و المجتمع قد يتحايل بعضنا عليها إضراراً بالآخرين ظلماً و هضماً  ، و في الصورة المعاكسة  فقد نحيا في ظل نصوص لا تتناسب و المصلحة المرجوة أو تتحامل على بعض أطراف النزاع ، أو تبغي بنا رهقاً ،  و مع ذلك نرى البعض منا يرفض التعامل بتلك النصوص و يسعى إلى أن يجد منها مخرجاً حسناً له و للطرف الآخر ، فالخير إذن ليس فقط في نصوص تشريعية من شأنها في ذاتها أن تحقق الصالح العام ، بل يلزم مع ذلك أن نهيئ النفوس الطيبة و الضمائرالخاشعة ، من خلال مجهودات الجميع ، دولة و مؤسساتها ، وإعلام هادف عفيف غير منحاز، و تمكين للجهات الدينية من عرض الرأي الشرعي في مناحي الحياة و تدعيم العقائد و الأخلاقيات و المعاملات و العبادات في نفوس الناس ...إلخ .

و لا يفوتني التنبيه إلى أنه فيما يتعلق بسن الحضانة ، فإنه رغم أن رفعه إلى سن خمس عشرة سنة محل نظر لدى الكثيرين من رجال الشريعة و القانون ، إلا أن الأمر قد عرض على المحكمة الدستورية العليا بشأن هذا السن للصغير- و ليس الصغيرة – و انتهت المحكمة إلى دستورية هذا السن ، و لضيق المقام عن أسانيد معارضة هذا السن و التعليق على الحكم المذكور، فإني أكتفي بإيراد نصه على النحو التالي :



باسم الشعب
المحكمة الدستورية العليا

بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد الموافق الرابع من مايو سنة 2008، الموافق الثامن والعشرين من شهر ربيع الآخر سنة 1429ه .

برئاسة السيد المستشار / ماهر عبد الواحد رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة المستشارين: ماهر البحيرى ومحمد عبد القادر عبد الله وماهر سامى يوسف والسيد عبد المنعم حشيش ومحمد خيرى طه وسعيد مرعى عمرو.

وحضور السيد المستشار الدكتور/ حمدان حسن فهمى رئيس هيئة المفوضين

وحضور السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن أمين السر
أصدرت الحكم الآتى

فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 125 لسنة 27 قضائية "دستورية"
المقامة من

السيد/ صلاح مصطفى حافظ
ضد
1- السيد رئيس الجمهورية

2- السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء

3- السيد رئيس مجلس الشعب

4- السيد وزير العدل

5- السيدة/ عزة محمد عبد السميع


الإجراءات

بتاريخ السادس والعشرين من مايو سنة 2005 أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة الدستورية العليا، طلباً للحكم بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة (20) من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 المعدل بالقانونين رقمي 100 لسنة 1985 و 4 لسنة 2005.

أودعت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى.

وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.

ونظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة. وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .

المحكمة

بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.

حيث إن الوقائع – حسبما تبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل في أن المدعى كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 463 لسنة 2003 شرعي جزئي أشمون ضد المدعى عليها الخامسة؛ ابتغاء الحكم بضم ابنه إليه لبلوغه أقصى سن الحضانة وبجلسة 16/2/2004 حكمت المحكمة بإجابته إلى طلبه. فطعنت المدعى عليها على هذا الحكم بالاستئناف رقم 427 لسنة 2004 شرعي مستأنف شبين الكوم. وأثناء نظر الاستئناف ، صدر القانون رقم 4 لسنة 2005 بتعديل نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة (20) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 المعدل بالقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 ورفع سن الحضانة إلى الخامسة عشر بالنسبة لكل من الصغير والصغيرة على السواء. دفع المدعى بعدم دستورية ذلك النص الجديد. وبعد أن قدرت المحكمة جدية الدفع، وصرحت له برفع الدعوى الدستورية أقام المدعى الدعوى الماثلة.

وحيث إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة، وهى شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية مناطها أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينها، وبين المصلحة القائمة في الدعوى الموضوعية، ذلك بأن يكون الحكم الصادر في الدعوى الدستورية لازماً للفصل في الدعوى الموضوعية، وإلا كانت غير مقبولة. لما كان ذلك، وكان النص المطعون عليه، قد أضحى واجب التطبيق على الدعوى الموضوعية، اعمالاً للأثر الناقل للاستئناف، والذي مؤداه إعادة طرح الموضوع من جديد على المحكمة لتقول كلمتها فيه على ضوء النص المطعون فيه الذي أضحى واجب التطبيق اعتباراً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره في 7/3/2005 ومن ثم تصبح للمدعى مصلحة في الطعن بعدم الدستورية.

وحيث إن الفقرة الأولى من المادة (20) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1921 معدلة بالقانون رقم 4 لسنة 2005 تنص على أن "ينتهي حق حضانة النساء ببلوغ الصغير أو الصغيرة سن الخامسة عشره، ويخير القاضي الصغير أو الصغيرة بعد بلوغ هذه السن في البقاء في يد الحاضنة دون أجر حضانة، وذلك حتى يبلغ الصغير سن الرشد وحتى تتزوج الصغيرة." . ولما كانت الخصومة الموضوعية تدور حول حضانة صغير ذكر. فإن نطاق الدعوى الماثلة ينحصر في هذا النص في مجال تطبيقه بالنسبة للصغير دون الصغيرة.

وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على النص المطعون عليه مخالفته أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ومن ثم المادة الثانية من الدستور إذ بالغ في تدليل الصغير دون نظر إلى مصلحته وما يحتاجه تكوينه مسقطاً حق الآباء فى ممارسة سلطاتهم وولايتهم عليه. فضلاً عن مخالفة المادة التاسعة من الدستور لما يؤدى إليه من تفسخ الأسرة وانهيارها بجعل زمام الأمر فى يد المرأة والصغير، ومناقضاً كذلك لمبدأ المساواة حيث استبعد الرجال بصورة تحكمية لصالح النساء.

وحيث إن مؤدى نص المادة الثانية من الدستور – بعد تعديلها- أنه لا يجوز لنص تشريعي أن يناقض الأحكام الشرعية القطعية في ثبوتها ودلالتها فهذه الأحكام وحدها هي التي لا يجوز الاجتهاد فيها إذ تمثل من الشريعة الإسلامية مبادئها الكلية وأصولها الثابتة التي لا تحتمل تأويلاً أو تبديلاً. ومن غير المتصور بالتالي أن يتغير مفهومها تبعاً لتغير الزمان والمكان. وعلى خلاف هذا، تأتى الأحكام الظنية سواء في ثبوتها أم دلالتها أم فيهما معاً. فهذه الأحكام هي التي تنحصر فيها دائرة الاجتهاد، ولا تمتد إلى سواها، حيث تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان لضمان مرونتها وحيويتها، وعلى أن يكون هذا الاجتهاد واقعاً في إطار الأصول الكلية للشريعة الإسلامية بما لا يجاوزها، متوخياً تحقيق المقاصد العامة للشريعة بما يقوم عليه من صون الدين والنفس والعقل والعرض والمال. ولئن جاز القول بأن الاجتهاد في الأحكام الظنية حق لأهل الاجتهاد فأولى أن يكون هذا الحق ثابتاً لولى الأمر يستعين عليه في كل مسألة بخصوصها، وبما يناسبها بأهل النظر فى الشئون العامة. وأية قاعدة قانونية تصدر في هذا الإطار لا تحمل في ذاتها ما يعصمها من العدول عنها وإبدالها بقاعدة جديدة لا تصادم حكماً شرعياً قطعياً، وتكون في مضمونها أرفق بالعباد، وأحفل بشئونهم، وأكفل لمصالحهم.

وحيث إن الحضانة – في أصل شرعها- هي ولاية للتربية غايتها الاهتمام بالصغير وضمان رعايته، والقيام على شئونه فى الفترة الأولى من حياته، والأصل فيها هو مصلحة الصغير. وحين يقرر ولى الأمر حدود هذه المصلحة معرفاً بأبعادها، فذلك لأن الشريعة الإسلامية فى مبادئها الكلية- القطعية في ثبوتها ودلالتها- لا تقيم لسن الحضانة تخوماً لا يجوز تجاوزها، ومن ثم تعين أن يتحدد مداها بما يكون لازماً للقيام على مصلحة الصغير ودفع المضرة عنه، بإعتبار أن مدار الحضانة على نفع المحضون، وأن رعايته مقدمة على أية مصلحة لغيره. وقد دل الفقهاء باختلافهم فى زمن الحضانة، على أن مصلحة الصغير هى مدار أحكامها، وأنها من المسائل الاجتهادية التى تتباين الآراء حولها. ومؤدى ذلك أنه يتعين ألا يكون سن الحضانة محدداً بقاعدة جامدة صارمة لا تأخذ فى اعتبارها تغير الزمان والمكان، بل يتسم بقدر من المرونة التى تسعها فى أحكامها الفرعية المستجيبة دوماً للتطور، وهى مرونة ينافيها أن يتقيد المشرع بآراء بذاتها لا يريم عنها. أو أن يقعد بإجتهاده عند لحظة زمنية معينة تكون المصالح المعتبرة شرعاً قد جاوزتها. وإذا كان لولى الأمر الاجتهاد فى الأحكام الظنية بمراعاة المصلحة الحقيقية التى يقوم برهانها من الأدلة الشرعية، فإن مانحاه النص التشريعى المطعون فيه من تعديل فى تحديد السن التى تنتهى بها حضانة الصغير، ورفعه إلى خمس عشره سنة، دون تمييز بين ذكر أو أنثى، وإعطاء الصغير – عند بلوغه هذه السن- حق الاختيار لايعدو أن يكون تقريراً لأحكام عملية فى دائرة الاجتهاد، أملتها التغيرات التى طرأت على المجتمع والأسرة، بألايصادم الشريعة الإسلامية فى أصولها الثابتة ومبادئها الكلية- وهو فى ذلك لم يصدر عن نظرة تحكمية بل غايته رفع الحرج وفق أسس موضوعية قدر معها أن مصلحة المحضون تقتضى عدم ترويعه بانتزاعه من حاضنته، بما يخل بأمنه وإطمئنانه ويهدد استقراره؛ اتساقاً مع المستجدات الاجتماعية والثقافية وبما لا يخرج عن دائرة الإجتهاد- وإن كان له أن يخرج- أخذاً فى الاعتبار أن الصغير فى هذه السن، قد أضحى أكثر تمييزاً وقدرة على تقدير الأصلح له، لما كان ذلك، وكان المقرر أن وجود الصغير فى يد حاضنته سواء قبل بلوغ السن الإلزامية للحضانة أو بعد بلوغها – حين يختار الصغير البقاء معها- لا يغل يد والده عنه، ولا يحد من ولايته الشرعية عليه. وكان النص المطعون عليه- سواء فيما يتعلق بتحديد سن الحضانة أم فى وجوب تخيير الصغير عندما يبلغ الخامسة عشرة من عمره- قد صدر مستلهماً مقاصد الشريعة الكلية، غير مناقض لمقوماتها الأساسية، واقعاً فى نطاق توجهاتها العامة التى تحض على الاجتهاد فى غير أحكامها القطعية فى ثبوتها ودلالتها. إذ كان ذلك فإن قالة مخالفة هذا النص للمادة الثانية من الدستور لا يكون لها محل.

وحيث إن الحق فى تكوين الأسرة لا ينفصل بالضرورة عن الحق فى صونها، بما يكفل تنشئة اطفالها وتقويمهم وتحمل مسئولياتهم صحياً وتعليماً وتربوياً. وكان دستور جمهورية مصر العربية قد نص فى المواد 9و 10و 11و12 على أن الأسرة أساس المجتمع، وأن قوامها الدين والأخلاق والوطنية. وأن الطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية - وما تتمثل فيه من قيم وتقاليد- هو ما ينبغى الحفاظ عليه، وتوكيده وتنميته فى العلائق داخل مجتمعها، وأن الأمومة والطفولة قاعدة لبنيان الأسرة، ورعايتها ضرورة تقدمها. لما كان ذلك وكان المقرر أن كل قاعدة قانونية لا تحمل ما يعصمها من العدول عنها وإبدالها بقاعدة جديدة، تكفل فى مضمونها المصالح الحقيقية التى يتعين أن تشرع الأحكام لتحقيقها، وكان الأصل فى سلطة المشرع فى مجال تنظيم الحقوق أنها سلطة تقديرية وجوهر هذه السلطة التقديرية يتمثل فى المفاضلة التى يجريها المشرع بين البدائل المختلفة لاختيار ما يقرر أنه أنسب لمصلحة الجماعة وأكثرها ملاءمة للوفاء بمتطلباتها، محققاً لما يهدف إليه من التنظيم الذى يشرع له. فإذا كان قد قدر أنه بما أورده فى النص المطعون عليه يهدف من رفع سن الحضانة، وإعطاء الصغير الحق فى الاختيار عند بلوغ هذه السن، إلى تحقيق المصالح المشروعه للمحضون. وبما يتلاءم مع ما طرأ على المجتمع من تغير وتطور فى ظروفه وثقافته، دون أن يضيق على الناس أو يرهقهم، فإنه -وقد التزم الضوابط الدستورية فى هذا الشأن- لا يكون قد خالف المادة التاسعة من الدستور أو غيرها من النصوص المنظمه للحق فى تكوين الأسرة وصيانتها.

وحيث إنه إذا كان الأصل فى كل تنظيم تشريعى، أن يكون منطوياً على تقسيم أو تمييز من خلال الأعباء التى يلقيها على البعض أو عن طريق المزايا أو الحقوق التى يكفلها لفئة دون غيرها. إلا أن مناط دستورية هذا التنظيم ألا تنفصل نصوصه عن أهدافها ، ليكون اتصال الأغراض التى توخى تحقيقها بالوسائل التى لجأ إليها منطقياً، وليس واهنا أو واهماً أو منتحلاً، بما يخل بالأسس التى يقوم عليها التمييز المبرر دستورياً. متى كان ذلك وكان النص المطعون عليه- على ما سلف البيان- قد جاء محققاً لما رآه المشرع أكفل لتحقيق المصالح المشروعة التى قصد حمايتها – فى ضوء مقاصد الشريعة- ومدارها مصلحة المحضون، وليس الحاضن أو الحاضنة، فإنه لا يكون قد تبنى تمييزاً تحكمياً لأحد الطرفين دون الآخر، كما أن الاختلاف بين النصوص المتعاقبة التى تنظم موضوعاً واحداً لا يعد إخلالاً بمبدأ المساواه إنما هو تعبير عن تغيير الدافع عبر مراحل زمنية مختلفة. إذ كان ذلك وكان بقاء الصغير فى حضانة الأم لا يمنع من ممارسة الأب حقه فى الولاية الشرعية، ولا يحد منها. فإن النص بذلك لا يكون قد خالف المادة 40 من الدستور.

وحيث إن النص المطعون عليه لم يخالف حكما آخر من أحكام الدستور.

فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوى. وبمصادرة الكفالة. وألزمت المدعى المصروفات ومبلغ مائتى جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.



برجاء قبول تحياتي للجميع ، و كذا اعتذاري عن هذا الذي سطرته بناء على عقلي السقيم و ذهني العليل .

أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية
0126128907

----------

